# Morning or Evening?



## Theognome (Feb 22, 2009)

For many years, we did our family devotion time in the early evening. It consisted of prayer, scripture reading, teaching/discussion on what was read, and prayer to close. 

Admittedly, we were not as faithful to our devotional time as we should have been. There were times when we'd go several days without such study, allowing various distractions to keep us from the time.

But at the beginning of this year, we changed our schedule. Now, I get up a half-hour earlier than I used to, and we do them in the morning before I go to work. Since the change, we haven't missed any devotions- and the whole family has admitted to being far more prepared and refreshed for the day ahead. 

So at this point, I endorse morning family devotions. How about y'all? What kind of devotional schedule for family devotion time is most edifying for you and yours?

(note I'm referring to family and not personal devotion time. I do my personals in the morning, too- always have)

Theognome


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 22, 2009)

morning - personal quiet time, evening -family devotion. Good plan, but haven't completely pulled the evening family devotion part off yet. For her, morning is definitely out! yowza!


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 22, 2009)

For years we successfully did evening devotions. We had it mapped out during the week and it went well. But that has become more difficult in the past couple of years, so we started doing things differently. In the mornings we read and discuss one chapter. Right now we're in 2 Kings 18, I think. In the evenings, when we don't have company or a meeting of some sort, we have a time of prayer the first open day. If we have another open evening then we will read a biography. Currently we're reading Livingstone. We rarely have another open evening, but if we do we might read a Spurgeon sermon or read another devotional book as well.
Switching to morning Bible reading as a family has been a great blessing to all of us. Our son just commented the other day on how much he appreciates it.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 22, 2009)

It's evening for us. I'm up and out of the door long before my family is out of bed.


----------



## Nate (Feb 22, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> It's evening for us. I'm up and out of the door long before my family is out of bed.



Me too. Evening works very well 5-6 times/week for us.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 22, 2009)

I think each family has to find its best time -- and if its tied to a certain event in the day, it is easier to be consistent. We get together as our little guys are going to bed each night. If we try to skip it for some reason, we hear about it in a hurry! "Bible! Learn about Jesus!"


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2009)

NateLanning said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > It's evening for us. I'm up and out of the door long before my family is out of bed.
> ...



Me three.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 22, 2009)

I am NOT a morning person. Yes, I confess: I'm in the Army, but I hate getting up early.

My personal devotions are done at about 8:30am... I don't have anything that starts until 9:00am.

Our family devotions are done at night, right before bedtime. It started out as a way to calm our (then ONLY) child for bedtime. And it has remained to this day. Our family devotion times are long - unbearably long for many of our friends who've dared to stay and participate with us. We sing, pray, read Scripture, and catechize for about 45 minutes. Then it is hugs and kisses and the kids go off to bed.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 22, 2009)

I can appreciate the long aspect. A 30 minute devotion in our house is a 'quickie'. That was the main reason why I didn't want to do them in the morning- going to work is a deadline I didn't want over my head while in prayer. 

Theognome


----------

